# Do we need to pre-book sites in France in July?



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Heading off to France for the first time in years. Mrs MM wants to see the chateau that was used in the TV show 'Merlin' so we've booked four nights at the nearest site. 

The plan is to meander down there via the coast near Boulogne and then through Amiens and Rheims, finding sites as we go. Trouble is, we're going in late July when half of France is likely to have similar ideas. I'm loathe to pre-book everything as, to us, half the joy of motorhoming is the freedom to come and go as we please.

We haven't been to France for more than 25 years so are unsure or likely on-the-spot availability of sites. Don't need flashy ones, municipal or farm sites will be fine and would prefer these to aires.

Would welcome advice and comments from all you frequent visitors to France.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

You may be lucky if you stay away from the coastal resorts, France goes to the beach late July and most of August it seems !


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

We tend to avoid France in the latter part of July and most of August. As you have pointed out it gets very busy from 14th July onwards when the whole country ups sticks and heads for the coast.

Inland municipal sites might be your best bet if you wish to avoid pre-booking. Try this site:
http://www.camping-municipal.org/

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Sideways86 said:


> You may be lucky if you stay away from the coastal resorts, France goes to the beach late July and most of August it seems !


+1

as a Francophile of many years standing, I have 2 rules on going there

1. avoid mid-July to end of August when most of France and all it's European neighbours invade the resorts

2. avoid February to mid March when most of France and all it's European neighbours invade the ski slopes

other than that - any other time is fine!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mike

You won't have a big problem. You may encounter some inconvenience however, but this can be minimised quite easily.

I would suggest that you come off the road no later than 3.00pm, so that you have plenty of time to look for another site if the first one is full. There are so many aires, municipals and commercial campsites etc., that you will never be completely stuck. I have over 24,000 to choose from - see below. :wink: 

At risk of boring repetition (  ) if you get AutoRoute and download Addie's POIs of all the aires, campsites, ACSI sites, Bordatlas sites, municipals Camping Cheques sites, etc., . . . . . . . you can hardly go wrong. And you will be able to navigate very easily to any nearby stopover using the GPS location facility.

Dave


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

As a teacher (now thankfully retired) we were stuck with school holidays for years. We never had much of a problem as long as we didn't leave it too late in the day to look for a site. Very touristy places fill up quicker but there is always another site just along the road.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We tend to avoid pre-booking as in the summer they often insist on a 7 day minimum at an exorbitant price (some sites can be €50+ per night....

so using Municipal sites slightly inland or the vey small CL type sites or aires is best - there are many small sites even close to the coast and often with good facilities including EHU and hot showers, and often for €6 per night and no minimum stay...... Searchg using "Camping a la ferme"

Municipal sites tend to be €10 - €20 per night and are usually very good quality - it's the independent commercial sites that are soooooo expensive....... and often they are also VERY crowded in July and August - France goes away from the weekend BEFORE the 14th for a month........ and they go to one site with their freezer, armchairs, parrot and grandma........ hence why we try to avoid such sites.......

Dave :lol:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I'm not sure if you need EHU. If you don't then consider France Passion as an additional alternative. They make a change from aires and sites. Some do actually have EHU and do buy some of their product. Membership about £24-£25 I think.
We also go in the school holidays. The only site I may book is if I want a particular pitch and/or dates.
I can't think of anything worse than booking in advance. I find it hard enough to say, when booking in, how long I want to stay.
Go and enjoy.
p-c
PS Where's the Chateau by the way?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Juat to echo the advice above about France Passion which is great, especially if you do not have to rely on ehu. It is also a really good way to "meet the locals" and get a little insight into how the people live. 
By using a combination of FP, aires and municipal sites away from the coast you should not have any major problems but general rule would be not to leave it late finding your site for the night.

Alan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

France Passion are going to put the GPS figures in this year so that you won't have to try to download them off the web......

We use it a great deal and have never had a poor night - although we have bought quite a lot of wine from various places.......  :lol: 

Dave


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Ah, the wine, often irresistible. But then there has been chicken, olives, apricot juice, lavender ....etc. Had to insist on buying 6 eggs once, only 50 cents
On one of our favourites we buy wine but get given some wine and also a marrow! This one has EHU and proper water and waste. They even deliver fresh bread in the morning.
p-c


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

While in practice I do exactly as stated clearly above, I also understand that some people feel very uncomfortable about having no targeted base.
I do not know if it is your intention to spend your time on the beaches of the south of France, for should you have fairly specific beaches you wish to visit, from experience, it may be advisable to book now although some prime camps may have booked up before Christmas.
Having said that, we have never had a problem finding a suitable site, although their prices do skyrocket in July and August when we have been known to pay over €50 per night in both France and Spain.
If however you are travelling as an independent motorhomer you will find more Aires than you could shake a stick at, in often delightful settings or in inexpensive Municipal sites where money can sometimes go a long way.
I strongly recommend buying All the Aires in France from Vicarious Books before leaving home, where you will find hundreds of stopover Aires with pictures and descriptions of places to spend the night or longer.
As already stated, if you stop at around 1600 you should be confident to have somewhere to spend the night and to explore.

Alan


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We phoned ahead the day before or in the morning of the day we were moving on and didn't have any trouble at all. All the Aires and Acsi etc as already said will be a great help.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We tend to meander through France and when we get up in a morning and head off in a general direction we usually haven't a clue where we'll finish up each night.

In the second half of July last year we had no trouble finding Aires, on one we were the only vehicle, and pre booking really isn't necessary unless you're determined to stay somewhere extremely popular.

The videos of our overnight stops are here - www.youtube.com/user/keithchesterfield

There are literally thousands of places like Mesniéres en Bray, a beautiful little village, and Plesin Trigavou away from the madding crowds and fine to stay overnight - and many are also free.

As long as you are confident you can manage without EHU, with a solar panel and at that time of year you shouldn't need hook up, then France is your oyster even in July and August.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Penquin said:


> France Passion are going to put the GPS figures in this year so that you won't have to try to download them off the web......
> 
> We use it a great deal and have never had a poor night - although we have bought quite a lot of wine from various places.......  :lol:
> 
> Dave


Thank goodness for that - we still buy the book but have almost given up using them because of the difficulty in finding the actual place - those little sunflowers are so easy to miss.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is that the Chateau Pierrefonds north east of Paris?

If it is then CC infos lists a CL type Aire on the doorstep. I have attached a translated PDF from the website. looks to be about €8 plus services. Looks ok and handy for the castle (assuming its the right one)

If it isnt then please ignore this post completely.

We nearly always end up in France peak season. I love it as you can visit the hotspots and join the party atmosphere but its easy to escape somewhere quiet from almost anywhere. www.campingcar-infos.com lists many farm sites, FP sites and campsites as well as Aires and wild spots but dont rule out the aires as if you pick carefully there are some good ones.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow! Thanks to everyone for the very helpful (and reassuring) replies. I reckon we'll take pot luck and do as suggested in terms of starting to search for a site around mid-afternoon.

Barryd - yes, Chateau Pierrefond is indeed the one, and that Aire looks to be perfect. 

Cheers one and all.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Another add

We only end our travel around the first week in July 

Never a problem if you are flexible, an aire, a campsite or a passion site

You will be fine

Aldra


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

We spend 6 weeks this Summer in France and didn't book ahead which gave us the flexibility we wanted.

The only place we couldnt find a campsite was Chamonix and used the Aire at the Aigle du Midi car park instead, which was much closer to town anyway but no facilities.

The municipal campsite in Beaune was full by 6pm the nights we were there so it does pay to turn up earlier in the day if possible.


----------

